# This is love..



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures and your captions, too precious.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the captions and photos! ^.^ They are adorable together!


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

How cute! looks like they are really getting along great.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

How precious are those two!!!! Tess is being a wonderful big sister.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

now that is sweet !!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Great photos and very cute captions! Love it!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Sooooo sweeeeet!!! What a good girl, Tess


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be beside yourself.... how absolutely wonderful that Tess is being so terrific with her and things are going so well. Are you still pinching yourself? Thanks for sharing, they are beautiful photos.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ahhh love it....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is love indeed!! How sweet! I especially love the one where she is sitting on her head!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

ahh that was cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tess is a great big sister. How sweet to share her antler.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg those are the cutest photos! Such a sweet relationship!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow--you are so lucky! Your Tess is really great with the puppy. Sweet pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

Your dogs are SO PRECIOUS!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

OutWest said:


> Wow--you are so lucky! Your Tess is really great with the puppy. Sweet pictures.


LOL....if only the puppy was as great as she is! No, she is being a puppy, but I swear that in this one week that she joined the family, she has barked, growled, hissed and whined more than Tess in her whole life :doh:. But I am sure that is puppy language!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awwww, those are SO adorable!!


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

Awwwww sooo cute!!!!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Loved every picture.:lol:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Fantastic pictures! It's so great that Liza and Tess get along so well!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

They are so sweet<33


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You are one lucky mamma..looks like you have a match made in heaven...hey are adorable together!!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Great shots & captions... I love the last where they share it...!!!! Just beautiful...


----------

